# Lucinda Bassett and Anxiety



## DjBliss05

I recently came across a book by Lucinda Bassett, "From Panic to Power". I was surprised to find out that she had IBS while she was experiencing her worst anxiety. I was also encouraged to hear that she was able to recover from anxiety and ibs. Her story reminded me so much of my own that it was really great to read about it in a book. Has anyone else ever read anything by her? There is a CBT-like component to the whole thing - but without the therapist. She also has a series of tapes that are advertised online. Has anyone bought those? Did they help your anxiety? Did they help your IBS?? I am personally finding the book to be helpful and it is inspiring more hope in me than I have had in a while. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## 15976

I'm curious about the tapes as well. If I remember years ago she was really into CBT and desensitivation (spelling that wrong I think). The thing is I have done CBT individually and in groups and I didn't find it totally worked for me. I understood my panic was only panic and I knew I would make it through but I was still miserable all the time from dizziness, chest pain, etc.


----------



## 15976

I did see they have the program on Ebay. Also, Lucinda will let you try it for $15 for a period of time or free for 30 days.


----------



## eric

If you serch the bb you might find some posts about her, probably more in the archives.Any anxiety and stres reduction is a plus.I think her tape set is 250.00 if I remember right.However for much less Mike's tapes are geared to IBS and at the same time can and often do reduce anxiety. Personally I would try that first really for IBS.However the anxiety tapes could be helpful.


----------



## 15976

Are her tapes CBT type tapes? In the past I found that simple relaxation and CBT type "Imagine yourself in this situation and you are enjoying it" haven't helped. Book after book has the same method tweaked and I was so sure each would work but really only medicine has.


----------



## CH-47

My husband bought me Lucinda's tapes in 1993. I was a mess with anxiety. I couldn't stand to listen to them by myself, so my husband laid on the bed with me and we listened together. Bless his heart, he didn't know what to do with me. He tried everything to help me. There were 21 cassette tapes and a booklet to fill out as you go along with each tape. We paid $275.00 for the set. We listened to most of the tapes. I don't think they helped me. Unless they subconsciously put thoughts in my head that helped later on. A few months later, prayer and talking myself into feeling better brought me out of it. I went back to work as a teacher's assistant the next school year. I had been on a leave of absence. I had anxiety for five months and have never had it again. I believe it was God listening to my prayers that helped me the most. I didn't know much about nutrition at the time, but I later found out that magnesium from the health food store is good for anxiety and depression. During that time I ate a lot of peanut butter which is full of magnesium. I think that helped me, too. God knows what he is doing. I didn't take any anti-anxiety medicine to get better. I think they only make matters worse.


----------



## laz2much

Lucinda Bassett: Does anyone know how Lucinda, who does not have a Mental Health degree, is able to lead groups as she claim she does in her program Attacking Stress and Anxiety? I am not asking to attack her or anything like this. In fact, I bought and went through the Program myself. However, I was just curious and wanted to know if anyone knows the answer!


----------

